# N57 Engine Swap F15 to E70



## Sammie Neshuku (Sep 11, 2020)

Good day

My Engine for a (facelift) 2010 model, E70 BMW X5 xdrive30d recently blew so I was advised I need a new engine and my engine code was N57d30a or so. I recently now brought in a new Engine from an F15 X5 2015 xdrive30d model but mechanic is now advising that its not fitting, please advise, I imported this engine in country and to export it back and look for another one will take a bit of time. My VIN for the E70 is WBAZW42090L461011 . And even when I checked the F15 engine it has the same code, which is the N57. Check the comparison here: Compare: BMW X5 2013 SUV 258 Hp vs BMW X5 2010 SUV 245 Hp vs BMW X5 2009 SUV 235 Hp

Has someone tried this? Can you share details perhaps I can let my mechanic do some modifications. The harness or intake apparently is where the difference is. Alternatively if someone in SADC has the same engine let me know.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

you imported an engine BEFORE seeing if it would fit/work?!?!

These cars are not 1970s fords. The control electronics are highly integrated, and trying to splice the F15 DDE (diesel engine computer) into the other control system, of an E70 seems insane. Maybe there are two people in the world that could do it. Neither is your mechanic. 

IMO


----------



## Coi (Apr 19, 2021)

The engine in your E70 is N57D30O0 also known as the N57D30.

The engine in the F15 is N57D30O1 also known as N57D30A. Different engine.

They are not interchangeable and it will not fit. There will be likely many differences in the wiring, location/design of accessories, ECU integration, intake and exhaust routing that make them incompatible. Even if you could somehow go through the huge amount of work to adapt the wiring harness from the F15 to the E70 the computers would not be able to communicate and the engine would not run.


----------



## Sammie Neshuku (Sep 11, 2020)

All sorted, thanks


----------

